
Shareaholic v1.7 is here - More services, more options (would love your feedback) - meattle
http://blog.shareaholic.com/2009/04/23/update-shareaholic-v17-now-available-more-services-more-options/
======
meattle
Amongst numerous other additions & improvements, we’ve added the option to
turn on the Shareaholic button in the URL bar right next to the orange RSS
icon. We feel that this is a very natural place for the icon to live within
the browser. What do you think? love it/hate it/indifferent?

